# Anyone know the name of a Cairns QLD area wild gecko?



## twopaw (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a little wild baby gecko running about on me with a continual yellow dot central to the spine marking. I can't see it at the moment, it's on my back. And staying there, it seems. Enjoying hiding under my clothing! lol  Sorry I can't describe it anymore.

Blessings
Twopaw


----------



## mummabear (Mar 20, 2011)

My guess would be Asian House Gecko


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 20, 2011)

What colour is the rest of its body?


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 20, 2011)

lol i wish that a random gecko would start running all over me, you know what it looks like, you tell us if it is a Asian house gecko
Google Image Result for http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/arod/pictures/squamata/gekkonidae/hemidactylus/H_frenatus_thumb.jpg

asian house gecko - Google Search


----------



## twopaw (Mar 21, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> lol i wish that a random gecko would start running all over me, you know what it looks like, you tell us if it is a Asian house gecko
> Google Image Result for http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/arod/pictures/squamata/gekkonidae/hemidactylus/H_frenatus_thumb.jpg
> 
> asian house gecko - Google Search


 
It is an inch or so long at this stage. I saw some bigger geckoes mating a few days ago, but I don't know if its one of their babies.



Geckoman said:


> What colour is the rest of its body?


 
I am not quite sure, a darker colour, maybe green. And about an inch long. With definite round yellow dots all the way down its spine area most noticeably. nope not the same colour pattern. But a similar body shape as far as i could see it. They move so quickly and suddenly appear and disappear!



mummabear said:


> My guess would be Asian House Gecko


 
probably, with northern species colours. I found the colour just as it was on my shoulder, it has a pale underside sort of half and half, along with little yellow dots and a dark green colour under the dots. Just before it launched off my shoulder and away to hide in all the computer cables. still with the yellow dots and black eyes. the green is more of a forest green, it came up onto the desk just now

although now i look at it as it becomes star of the show on the desktop and laptop, the yellow area is more like pieces of a interlocking puzzle and not at all circular. and with slight black marking under the face in a line for a little part of the body.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 21, 2011)

twopaw said:


> It is an inch or so long at this stage. I saw some bigger geckoes mating a few days ago, but I don't know if its one of their babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



erm, a few days isnt really enough time to "have babies" try a few months 
and its a bit odd that they mate this late in the season......are you sure they were mating?
Google Image Result for http://www.natureswindow.dk/HBR/hbrIMG_6931r.jpg <- thats what them mating looks like, most lizards look like that when mating, they dont just mount each other like a dog or cow for example


----------



## mummabear (Mar 21, 2011)

The easiest way to identify a Asian House Gecko is by the tail. They have a series of small spines or tubercules along back and edges of tail (in its original state).
Their colouring can change quite often so hard to use this as a distinguishing feature.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 21, 2011)

Sure looks like they mount each other to me lol
AHG are prolific breeders so a mating at this time of year is quite possible.
If you are seeing a number of them regulary then they would be AHG's as no other geckos really inhabitant houses in such numbers, also their colour and pattern very quite a bit from day to night so to the untrained eye they can look like 2 different species

Just a thought but i doubt it, maybe it was a O.monillis
Wait nevermind I just realised that they arent found much further north than Townsville
http://www.timtytle.com/monilis/O.monilis1ttl.jpg


----------



## twopaw (Mar 21, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> erm, a few days isnt really enough time to "have babies" try a few months
> and its a bit odd that they mate this late in the season......are you sure they were mating?
> Google Image Result for http://www.natureswindow.dk/HBR/hbrIMG_6931r.jpg <- thats what them mating looks like, most lizards look like that when mating, they dont just mount each other like a dog or cow for example



Yes i figured that, i just thought they might be from the same couple or species. Yes that is what they looked like. I am in the tropics, and it has been hot sand heat up here the past two days..so maybe they breed for longer.



Geckoman said:


> Sure looks like they mount each other to me lol
> AHG are prolific breeders so a mating at this time of year is quite possible.
> If you are seeing a number of them regulary then they would be AHG's as no other geckos really inhabitant houses in such numbers, also their colour and pattern very quite a bit from day to night so to the untrained eye they can look like 2 different species
> 
> ...


 
nope..totally different markings again. its just hanging off the wall upside down watching me!! i'll get my camera and see if i can photo it, nope too far away and only my crap mobile cam without proper zoom. i'll wait for it to get closer maybe..it was just on top of the curtain at the centre so it knows i am trying to photo it...the star with attention!!



mummabear said:


> The easiest way to identify a Asian House Gecko is by the tail. They have a series of small spines or tubercules along back and edges of tail (in its original state).
> Their colouring can change quite often so hard to use this as a distinguishing feature.


 
i thought it was the easiest!! ha! just kidding..


----------



## eipper (Mar 22, 2011)

the shape of the pupil and the claws are both more reliable than the tail spines/tubercules

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------

